# post your dnp cycle results?



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

as above guys.

dosage's used?

for how many days?

start weight to finish weight?

did you bloat?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

search around, i've posted loads on this; good thread by fatman as well.

i wont repeat all the diff cycles i've done (yes on one i went to 1500mg/day..)

best results? 200mg/day over 12 weeks, on a low carb, high protein diet (500g protein, 50g carbs, 50g fats).

yes you bloat, but look awsome after..


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

If I search dnp i get sorry no matches????

I went on 10 days of 300mg per day only side i noticed was pi55ing like a racehorse, everything else was pretty normal, maybe cardio was a touch harder, I have a suspicion my Yixin dnp 150mg per cap was severely underdosed????

Ive not managed to weigh myself as im on a boat either so no idea if ive lost weight yet????

Will bump it up to 450mg pd for 2 weeks next time and see how things go.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

200mg ed for 12weeks?? wow!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> 200mg ed for 12weeks?? wow!


not a big deal.. american boards are full of people who've never used it.. my 85 yo gran dropped a dress size on 6 weeks at 200mg/day.. yes she felt tired and a bit hot, but was very happy with the weight loss!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

14lbs in 2 weeks was first stint, 10lbs in 2 weeks second stint, even using dnp in my pct right now, and I plan to use it for until I'm happy, even if it be April time next year!


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

cheers guys

i had my 1st 200mg last night was craping my pants and didnt hardly feel anything? maybe a little bit hotter and did feel like my mouth was very hot inside but thats it really oh and my **** was bright yellow.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Im gonna try and run mine all the way up to boxing day...then i go away on the 5th jan to give water time to drop.

200mg should be enough tbh, im warm enough on 200mg atm.

Back is getting a bit sweaty more than anything else. I might do 400mg just from when i finish work on the 22nd till boxing day.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> not a big deal.. american boards are full of people who've never used it.. my 85 yo gran dropped a dress size on 6 weeks at 200mg/day.. yes she felt tired and a bit hot, but was very happy with the weight loss!


LOL @ your granny on the dnp! :lol:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> search around, i've posted loads on this; good thread by fatman as well.
> 
> i wont repeat all the diff cycles i've done (yes on one i went to 1500mg/day..)
> 
> ...


this si what im going to be doing when i get my sh!t in order


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

See avvi


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

isnt dnp bad on low carbs?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

J.Smith said:


> isnt dnp bad on low carbs?


No

Why do you think that??

I prefer some carbs with my DNP though


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

im on 1200-1300cals ed atm...with 200mg dnp and i feel absolutely dead today!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> Im gonna try and run mine all the way up to boxing day...then i go away on the 5th jan to give water time to drop.
> 
> 200mg should be enough tbh, im warm enough on 200mg atm.
> 
> Back is getting a bit sweaty more than anything else. I might do 400mg just from when i finish work on the 22nd till boxing day.


this is the danger with DNP- it works very well at a low dose... and not to bad to manage; so people think they should take more... its not the answer- the answer is diet, and cardio, AND DNP at a low dose... its the higher dose that causes problems... truth is 400mg is pretty manageable for most men.. so they think 600.. or more.. and then have issues...


----------



## tcastle (May 26, 2011)

5kg on 10 days @ 600 mg.

However I doubt I'll use it ever again.

I've never felt so bad in my life.

20 stairs had me thrown down for like 5 minutes, could barely breath.

Also waking up 3 times a night, each time it felt like an elephant had ****ed on my sheets ..

Worst feeling ever ! effective though


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> im on 1200-1300cals ed atm...with 200mg dnp and i feel absolutely dead today!!


LOL its tough but it works..


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Im struggling to get out of bed! lol. trained 3days in a row though so resting tomorrow. Will bump up cals to 2000tomorrow then back down to 1200...no bad food..all good..and 2000cals is still pretty low


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe add some cals to get some energy back


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> this is the danger with DNP- it works very well at a low dose... and not to bad to manage; so people think they should take more... its not the answer- the answer is diet, and cardio, AND DNP at a low dose... its the higher dose that causes problems... truth is 400mg is pretty manageable for most men.. so they think 600.. or more.. and then have issues...


200mg is well enough for me, cant take it on days where i have to work as i sweat too much and get strange looks! Mines aeolis aswell supposed to be underdosed :/

Ive noticed my back sweats the the most with dnp has anybody else or is this nothing to do with dnp?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

willsy said:


> 200mg is well enough for me, cant take it on days where i have to work as i sweat too much and get strange looks! Mines aeolis aswell supposed to be underdosed :/
> 
> Ive noticed my back sweats the the most with dnp has anybody else or is this nothing to do with dnp?


trust me... at higher doses, your ballls and ass crack sweat and sweat runs down your thighs.. etc.. its dose related..

have the DNP at night, you sweat the most in bed, and are pretty fine at work..


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> trust me... at higher doses, your ballls and ass crack sweat and sweat runs down your thighs.. etc.. its dose related..
> 
> have the DNP at night, you sweat the most in bed, and are pretty fine at work..


Yea ive tried that! I'm always hot anyway...

Might give it another whirl for 2 weeks or so see how i get on now the temps dropped


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

just a quickie i never tried dnp might give it a go next summer but i got two questions!

is there a certain amount minimum fluid or water you gotta drink??

and would dnp be good for winter more than summer if you boiling why i ask i work out doors might keep me warm! :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

certainly if you have a very physical outdoors job then winter may be a better alternative for you


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Bashman said:


> I'm still on the fence with DNP, especially when I keep reading sh£t like this:-
> 
> http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/101330-dnp-do-not-use.html


arghh.. another "i knew a guy who new a guy...."

if it was DNP related.. post up the coroners report.. no one dies on 200-300mg. Not even 85 yo grandmothers. WHY?? it DOESNT "cook you" what a load of rubbish (this would only happen if you where so dehydrated you could not sweat to cool yourself... easy fixed by drinking water right?); also it works just by making mitochondria ineffecient.. thats all. Its safer than any stimulant... and kills less people than paracetamol! Don't believe me? look here:

"...*Paracetamol* hepatotoxicity is, *by far, the most common cause* of acute *liver failure* in both the United States and the United Kingdom.[10][42] *Paracetamol overdose results in more calls to poison control centers in the US than overdose of any other pharmacological substance.*[43]"

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paracetamol

I'm not saying DNP is without risks... but they are not what is being said on the USA forums.. as for eye problems??? in the 1933 study (the biggest, and most quoted) 1% of 100,000 got cataracts...and it was all women. Glutathione supplementation overcomes this. DOes not effect men this way.



TAFFY said:


> just a quickie i never tried dnp might give it a go next summer but i got two questions!
> 
> is there a certain amount minimum fluid or water you gotta drink??
> 
> and would dnp be good for winter more than summer if you boiling why i ask i work out doors might keep me warm! :thumb:


take it at night before sleep- you will do all your sweating then. You will still feel weak at work if you have a physical job..


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

damn was hoping i could put my long johns away then!


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I started a cycle on Sunday night, took 200mg Sunday and Monday and felt nothing, bumped it up to 400mg yesterday and tonight and still feeling very little.

According to my cheapy oral themometer I'm sitting at 37.1degrees in the middle of the day, but I am generally like a furnace anyway.

I have a feeling my stuff may be bunk, although I am peeing like a racehorse and the caps have stained the bag they're in yellow so there's probably at least some DNP in them :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i lost 13lb in 14 days

started at 200 mg ed, then 400 and finished on 600.

start weight 17 st 4lb - to - 16 st 5lb.

was feeling very very hot most evenings and sweating like a blind lesbian in a fishmongers but my core temp stayed below 35,2 deg c


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

wa sort of core temp are you looking at averaging or danger level!!


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

TAFFY said:


> wa sort of core temp are you looking at averaging or danger level!!


Aus said somewhere you don't want to be breaking 37.6 degrees


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

blitz2163 said:


> I'm sitting at 37.1degrees in the middle of the day, but I am generally like a furnace anyway.
> 
> I have a feeling my stuff may be bunk, although I am peeing like a racehorse and the caps have stained the bag they're in yellow so there's probably at least some DNP in them :laugh:


I hope its an inaccurate thermometer- its pretty high for your dose..



TAFFY said:


> wa sort of core temp are you looking at averaging or danger level!!


you want to be 36.9-37.2 i.e over 37.2 is considered low grade fever.. ok for a while but you wouldnt want to stay there for days..

I have never cracked 37.0 even when i took 1500mg/day for 21 days.. reason was, you sweat like fountain.. and that cools your core- yes i walked around the house in aircon, drinking ice water, and wearing a towel (not for modesty- to stop wet patches on the sofa). You would only have issues if you where dehydrated and couldnt sweat.. or where in a humid environement and the sweat couldnt evaporate..



blitz2163 said:


> Aus said somewhere you don't want to be breaking 37.6 degrees


yep, measured in ear.. as thats the start of a high fever (38.4) and its ok for a day or 2.. but not for sustained periods..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i lost 13lb in 14 days
> 
> started at 200 mg ed, then 400 and finished on 600.
> 
> ...


exactly.. the sweating should keep your temp down.. but at under 36 deg.. your T3 was being depleted by the DNP... next time take extra T3.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

do you just use regular body temp guide from chemist!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

daniel_3855 said:


> i had my 1st dose tuesday night 200mg didnt feel anythin, had my second dose last night still not much other than a little wormer and bad breath my gf have noticed lol. mine are ment to be 100% and alot of guys on here have used them, was recommended by someone who no's his sh*t :wink:
> 
> will i start to sweat soon? is there a kick in time? makes me think its not working coz not sweating.
> 
> ...


make sure you drink A LOT of water.. sweating is your body's way of cooling/keeping core temp from getting to high.. if you are careful and don't eat many carbs, you will sweat less... if you are in a cold environment you will sweat less... if you are dehydrated you won't sweat, and you can overheat... check your temp with an in-ear thermometer- dont have one? then you're an idiot to use DNP without an ability to ACCURATELY check your temp- an oral or underarm thermometer is NOT accurate enough, only an infra red in ear one...



TAFFY said:


> do you just use regular body temp guide from chemist!!


body temp is a universal thing- its ok to get hot, but you don't want to be at a fever temp for days or weeks... damages protein structures



daniel_3855 said:


> home from work now... didnt have any energy today felt drained, but again didnt sweat at all!... is there i kick in time?


yes.. an hour.. you're drained, its working, it makes you feel tired. Don't get obsessed with sweating, the whole point of low dose 200mg/day for weeks is that you're not to tired to train/work, and you're not a sweating mess- believe me, you are at 600mg+.. but fat loss is NOT better..


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

daniel_3855 said:


> cheers mate, last night was the 1st time i sweated the bed was wet, so its starting to really kick in now, may take an eca this morning before work to get my energy up


I would leave it and take it later when you really feel you need it buddy...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

daniel_3855 said:


> Cool will save it for my workouts I think, just checked my temp half hour before waking and its reading 37 that's with a digital thermometer under tonge, will get an in ear 1 today, did sweat last night feels like didn't have much sides than the night before but did up my water intake a lot and vitamins, may try 400mg tonight


Yea good mate keep water high etc you know the drill!

Im back on it now just going to run it at 200mg on work days(3) and 400 on days off(4).

Just going to do 2 weeks and see how i feel after that!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Im 9 tablets in now..fine during the day...do get a bit sweaty on my back....the worst thing is night time for me...last night i got up for the loo 4times! lol.

Im upping now to 200,200,400mg repeat...so increasing it slowly for another 9days....then i may do 400,200,400,200...etc... but wont go any higher than that


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry to ask my own questions but it seems everyone is... can you combat the sides from DNP (sweating & tiredness) by taking the DNPat night and then taking T3 & ECA for instance in the morning?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Sorry to ask my own questions but it seems everyone is... can you combat the sides from DNP (sweating & tiredness) by taking the DNPat night and then taking T3 & ECA for instance in the morning?


Yep you can take it at night but it doesnt guarantee you wont sweat when you get up and you tend to sweat a lot in bed, ive just woke up to a cold wet pillow!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol. I did 400mg last night and I'm really warm now..could go outside in a t shirt and not be cold.


----------

